# EP-3+VF2 or Fujifilm X-E1



## nickzou (May 15, 2013)

Seems very similar to my previous thread but a friend of a friend is selling his E-P3 and he's willing to part with it for 600 bucks, that's with the 28mm 2.8 (which I heard isn't very good), the body, and the VF2 (which I heard is very good and similar to the viewfinder in the OM-D). On eBay a new Fujifilm X-E1 can be found as low as 725. Should I just get the E-P3? Or should I save my pennies for the APS-C sensor? This sensor problem has really been holding me back I find. I'm not particularly worried about the noise performances anything like that but I have a Jupiter-8 and on M4/3 it's wayyyy too cropped. I've been dealing with it up until now but I'm not sure if I want to put up with the crop factor any longer.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 15, 2013)

I think you need to get over trying to get a body to "match" your Jupiter-8.  The J-8 is good but not as good as a Minolta 45/2, I have both.  You would be better off sticking with M4/3 format & purchasing native wider lenses.  Depends on how wide you want but there is the Sigma 19/2.8 or the Pany 14/2.5 available @ reasonable prices.


----------



## nickzou (May 15, 2013)

I might just get this then. This was all I really wanted at the beginning of my search for a new mirrorless camera but the body plus the EVF (new) put it over the price of the OM-D so I started looking in that direction. The main thing about the Jupiter-8 is that I've been shooting with that lens exclusively for the past year and a half. It's super lightweight, doesn't protrude all that much, and renders images the way I want. The only issue I have with it is that is when I'm hanging out with friends and trying to take pictures of them, I have to really stand away from the action to get anything. Even still, my D7000 is gathering dust except for professional work where money is on the line.


----------



## cgw (May 16, 2013)

Not sure you're getting a Fujifilm Canada warranty at that price. C$899 is about the cheapest a new X-E1 body goes for today. Nice camera.  Fuji-X adapters available for nearly all mounts.


----------



## nickzou (May 16, 2013)

Damn, I was too slow. Guy already sold it. Oh well, back to the hunt.


----------

